# Tecla intermitente



## lucas06 (Ago 1, 2006)

Hola, q tal:
          Primero que nada quiero pedir perdon si es que no me referí a la seccion correcta, la verdad es q soy nuevo en esto, y me registre hace un rato.
          El tema es el siguiente: Yo quisiera lograr que una tecla se presione intermitentemente (por hardware, ya que por software no me dio resultado), para ello abri un teclado y mire como funcionaba, es simple la union de dos contactos, entonces yo quisiera saber (perdon si la pregunta es muy tonta) si existe un chip, placa, mecanismo para que la electricidad pase intermitentemente.

Gracias

Salu2


----------



## sir rodrigo (Ago 5, 2006)

Hola lucas06!!
Lo que puedes hacer es crear un tren de pulsos con un circuito integrado 555 astable o similar, en esta pagina ahi algo que te puede servir https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/555.htm


----------



## lucas06 (Ago 6, 2006)

Hola: Gracias por responder, estube mirandopero la verdad que no entiendo =), como ya dije no se nada de electrónica, no hay algo q se pueda comprar?? o sea este circuito no se vende armado? =O


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 6, 2006)

compra un led intermitente si solo quieres que luzca.


----------



## lucas06 (Ago 7, 2006)

como si solo queiero q luzca??? =O


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ago 7, 2006)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> compra un led intermitente si solo quieres que luzca.



Jeje, el no se refiere a eso, quiere una tecla que se presione sola, muchas veces, seguro lo quiere para disparar muy rápido y automáticamente en algún juego 

Lo más sencillo es el que le sugirieron anets con el 555, puede comprar todas las piecesillas y pedirle a un técnico o reparador que le arme ese diagrama, no debe cobrarle más de unos 20 pesos.

Es un diagrama muy sencillo y barato 

Por Soft, creo que con Vb debe poder hacerse, aprovechando la cosa esa de los eventos que aún no entiendo 

Saludos


----------



## Randy (Ago 7, 2006)

tambien los FLEDs son buenos para una señal de reloj. solo  hay que ponerlos como divisro de tension... 

La idea de 555 es mejor... asi se podria regular el tirmpo del pulso

saludos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ago 8, 2006)

Randy dijo:
			
		

> tambien los FLEDs son buenos para una señal de reloj. solo  hay que ponerlos como divisro de tension...
> 
> La idea de 555 es mejor... asi se podria regular el tirmpo del pulso
> 
> saludos



Hola compañero RANDY, una preguntilla, ¿como son los FLEDS?

Saludos


----------



## lucas06 (Ago 8, 2006)

Hola, me alegra q se interesen por el tema,pero la verdad q nose q es eso del 555 por lo q lei es como un circuito, pero si hay q armarlo =/ ni idea yo de esto. Plz yo necesito q alguien me diga tenes q comprar ESTO en una casa de electronica y lo conectas aca y alla. =) soy un noob ^^
Edit: leí tarde lo de consultar al tecnico, perdon, si, es buena idea le voy a pasar el diagrama a algun conocido, ahora, una vez armado, como se conecta =O . Recuerdo q solo tengo dos puntas q se deben unir cada un segundo.
Para el del soft: ya hice varios programas con ese objetivo FUNCIONAN pero no cumplen el proposito =)

gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ago 8, 2006)

lucas06 dijo:
			
		

> Hola, me alegra q se interesen por el tema,pero la verdad q nose q es eso del 555 por lo q lei es como un circuito, pero si hay q armarlo =/ ni idea yo de esto. Plz yo necesito q alguien me diga tenes q comprar ESTO en una casa de electronica y lo conectas aca y alla. =) soy un noob ^^
> Edit: leí tarde lo de consultar al tecnico, perdon, si, es buena idea le voy a pasar el diagrama a algun conocido, ahora, una vez armado, como se conecta =O . Recuerdo q solo tengo dos puntas q se deben unir cada un segundo.
> Para el del soft: ya hice varios programas con ese objetivo FUNCIONAN pero no cumplen el proposito =)
> 
> gracias



Hola, si no sabe soldar y esas cosas lo del técnico es buena idea, u amigo reparaba tvs y a veces le llevaban a armar circuitos y no cobraba caro.

Mire tenemos un tutorial en este foro acerca del 555 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/555.htm

Ahi dice todos los componentes que ocupa, solo debe agregar una resistencia de unos 220 y uns transistor npn, el transistor lo único que estará haciendo es funcionar como interruptor uniendo las 2 terminales del botón.

Me interesa como lo hiso con soft, que instrucciones usó o en que entorno lo hiso??? Y me causa curiosidad para que ocupa esto???  Otra cosa que debe considerar es: quiere un segundo apagado un segundo encendido??? o cuanto debe estar apagado y cuánto enecendido?

Saludos


----------



## lucas06 (Ago 9, 2006)

Bueno el soft lo hice el delphi si quieren luego paso la funcion, ahora voy a ver q es lo q puedo hacer con ese tutorial ^^ .


Gracias


Edit: lei el tutorial y entendi muy poco =). miren esto es asi: tengo tos puntas q si las uno, cuenta como q apretara la barra espaciadora, ok, yo tengo q estar seguro q este circuito va a funcionar, de ser así expliquenme que materiales necesito. Q alimentacion, y como consigo una energia continua para esto es decir, no me gustaria andar pelando cables de energia en la CPU.
[El tiempo que tarda en "apretar la barra" tiene q ser de 1 segundo mas o menos]
A pesar de que en el tutorial dice los materiales los pido de nuevo para que si pueden me lo escriban TAL CUAL tendria q pedirselo al q atiende el negocio de electronica. Pq ya me veo en el negocio ehm dame esto si lo q res 2 o 4 emmmmmm ^^ jajaja

a ver q se puede hacer =)


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ago 9, 2006)

lucas06 dijo:
			
		

> Bueno el soft lo hice el delphi si quieren luego paso la funcion, ahora voy a ver q es lo q puedo hacer con ese tutorial ^^ .
> 
> 
> Gracias
> ...



 No se desepere compañero su proyecto es fácil , solo que no nos esta entendiendo .

Mire un 555, como usted puede ver en el tuto, por la patilla 3, durante un tiempo tiene 5v, durante ese tiempo con un traistor vamos a juntar sus 2 cables.

Pero después del tiempo en que esta en 5v, dura un tiempo con 0v, durante ese tiempo los 2 cables estaría separados y su tecla inactiva.

Y esto se vuelve a repetir infinitas veces.

Si lo desea yo en la noche la hago los cálculos, pero necesito que me diga los tiempos que necesita.

Cuanto tiempo la tecla debe estar "apretada" 5v y cuánto tiempo "sin apretar" 0v.

Saludos


----------



## lucas06 (Ago 10, 2006)

EinSoldiatGott, gracias por tu interes, a mi me interesa q la tecla se aprete mas o menos cada 1 segundo, si qres q te tire numeros para asi me calculas, ponele 0.5segundos en 5v y 0.5segundos en 0.

Una pregunta: De donde saldrian esos 5V???

Gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ago 11, 2006)

lucas06 dijo:
			
		

> EinSoldiatGott, gracias por tu interes, a mi me interesa q la tecla se aprete mas o menos cada 1 segundo, si qres q te tire numeros para asi me calculas, ponele 0.5segundos en 5v y 0.5segundos en 0.
> 
> Una pregunta: De donde saldrian esos 5V???
> 
> Gracias



Ok, mañana los calculo por qu eme quiero dormir ya 

Los 5 v, puede hacer una fuente o tomarlos del mismo teclado, en alguna parte debe Haber 5v.

No recuerco como van las tensiones en los cables del ps/2 pero en internet debe de haber información.

Saludos


----------



## lucas06 (Ago 12, 2006)

Estube mirando con un poco mas de detenimiento el circuito y por lo que vi, este envia cada un lapso de tiempo determinado por R1 y R2 un impulso de la carga que le suministra la fuente,  o sea, como yo podria hacer esto? si solo envia los impulsos de la fuente y no las del teclado, la fuente sera "el teclado?"

Salu2


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ago 13, 2006)

lucas06 dijo:
			
		

> Estube mirando con un poco mas de detenimiento el circuito y por lo que vi, este envia cada un lapso de tiempo determinado por R1 y R2 un impulso de la carga que le suministra la fuente,  o sea, como yo podria hacer esto? si solo envia los impulsos de la fuente y no las del teclado, la fuente sera "el teclado?"
> 
> Salu2



Bueno ya lo tengo listo a estos valores tenemos una frecuencia de casi 1Hz

Espero le agrade, sus 2 cables del boton irán conectados en el transistor de hasta la derecha que no tiene nada conectado.







En el osciloscopio puede ver que dura casi medio segundo en alto=5v y 1/2 segundo en bajo=0v.

Es la línea azul, la roja indica la carga del capacitor

Por cierto es led con transistor va a ser un optoacoplador 4n26, se me ocurrió para aislar las fuentes, pero acabo d recordar que va ser la misma pero de todos modos queda bien así 

Saludos


----------



## lucas06 (Ago 13, 2006)

Gracias man, ahora como hago para armarlo =O teoricamente anda joya pero ahora hay q pasarlo a la vida real  a quien le tengo q mostrar los dibujitos y q haga magia ? =).

Los dos cables de boton como dijiste van , uno donde dice 5v y el otro donde dice 0v¿?
de no ser asi no entendi nada =D.

Gracias, muy buena la pagina sigan asi.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ago 13, 2006)

lucas06 dijo:
			
		

> Gracias man, ahora como hago para armarlo =O teoricamente anda joya pero ahora hay q pasarlo a la vida real  a quien le tengo q mostrar los dibujitos y q haga magia ? =).
> 
> Los dos cables de boton como dijiste van , uno donde dice 5v y el otro donde dice 0v¿?
> de no ser asi no entendi nada =D.
> ...



Hola :9, cualquier persona que haya estudiado electrónica se lo puede armar es de lo más básico.

Ahora el detalle es ver de donde sacamos los 5v, pro ahi vi un proyecto donde le ponín un led al teclado, voy a checarlo para ver de donde sacaron el voltaje.

Los 2 cables irán donde puse los discretos círculos naranjas :9





Saludos y yo estoy casi seguro de que con Vb debe poder hacerse esto, pero no se como


----------



## lucas06 (Ago 13, 2006)

si bro con vb se puede obvio ya lo hice, te lo voy a hacer mas facil = software=cheat, hardware no  lo q es por hardware es indetectable en cambio los anticheat me bloquean el programa.

bueno man si esto del circuito es solo soldar yo lo haria , pero el tema es la COSA VERDE(lenguaje muy especializado en el tema se requiere leer electronica I y II) plaquita  jaja escuche que se hace con acido o algo asi, vos trata de hacerme el dibujo tal cual un injeniero lo entienda y lo pueda hacer cosa de q yo solo suelde los cables =)

Chau man Gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ago 13, 2006)

lucas06 dijo:
			
		

> si bro con vb se puede obvio ya lo hice, te lo voy a hacer mas facil = software=cheat, hardware no  lo q es por hardware es indetectable en cambio los anticheat me bloquean el programa.
> 
> bueno man si esto del circuito es solo soldar yo lo haria , pero el tema es la COSA VERDE(lenguaje muy especializado en el tema se requiere leer electronica I y II) plaquita  jaja escuche que se hace con acido o algo asi, vos trata de hacerme el dibujo tal cual un injeniero lo entienda y lo pueda hacer cosa de q yo solo suelde los cables =)
> 
> Chau man Gracias



Puede hacerla en Baquelita con ácido, pero también puede comprar unas baquelitas que ya estan perforadas y solo hay que insertar los componente y soldarlos.

La cosa verde cuadrada del centro el un circuito integrado llamado 555, le cuesta creo que 5 pesos 

Será mejor qu elo arme en una baquelita universal a que trate de hacerlo con ácido



Puede decirme como hizo para que visual Basic simulara que se ha presionado una tecla?
Saludos


----------



## lucas06 (Ago 14, 2006)

NO es visual basic, es DELPHI, de todas formas luego  te paso el código (igualmente con visual se debe poder, pero la verdad no me gusta mucho, prefiero delphi), tengo q buscarlo en el prox msj lo incluyo.


Ahora volviendo al tema, a ver si entendi puedo comprar todos los componentes y soldarlo yo =) o por lo menos intentar ^^.

De ser asi tendria q comprar una "baquelita"(que no entendi bien, ya viene preparada para hacer el circuito q yo quiera =S??)

Si esto es asi solo compro la baquelita, el circuito integrado 555, y demas componentes q me gustaria q me nombres asi armo una lista y compro 
^^.

Ahora la pregunta del millón. Donde compro todo esto ????

SAlu2


----------



## lucas06 (Sep 2, 2006)

Para los dos interesados aqui les va el codigo:

procedure TForm1.Timer1Timer(Sender: TObject);
var
  Input: TInput;

begin
  Input.Itype := INPUT_KEYBOARD;
  Input.ki.wVk := VK_space; // Tecla a simular

  // Presionar tecla
  SendInput(1, Input, SizeOf(Input));

  // Soltar tecla
  Input.ki.dwFlags := KEYEVENTF_KEYUP;
  SendInput(1, Input, SizeOf(Input));
  application.ModalStarted;
end;

Salu2


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Sep 2, 2006)

lucas06 dijo:
			
		

> Para los dos interesados aqui les va el codigo:
> 
> procedure TForm1.Timer1Timer(Sender: TObject);
> var
> ...



 Muchas Gracias.

Por lo que veo la función es la misma que en VB, primero probaré en VB y luego en delphi.

Muchas Gracias

Saludos


----------

